# Need help your with garden tiller problem.



## 68rs327 (May 16, 2010)

I have a Poulan Pro rear tine tiller PRRT850 with a transmission problem. 
The tiller was a little hard to get into gear and would pop out of gear when I used it. Now the transmission has locked up in forward. I can rock it back and fourth and get it into neutral and reverse. But when I put it in forward it locks up and grinds. Not sure where to start and what gear is bad. Thought I would see if you guys might know where to start before I tore it down. 
I cant post links to websites because I am a new member? If you google oscar-wilson you can go to their website and under manuals type in PRRT850 for the parts list of the tiller and transmission blueprint. 

Thank you,


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There should be a tag on the tiller with a manufacturers model number. If you can post that information it would be helpful. Some of these tillers do not have parts available for the transmissions and they must be replaced as a unit.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Without actually having it to see it I would say 10, 11, 13, 16 arent working right. Maybe a little rust in there or just wore out. 10 and 11 act as your detent on where it will sit when you shift. If 16 is wore to much, then 11 is dropping in to far in the groove and wont move out without force causing a lock up action. I wouldnt say at this point your gears are bad, but I would bet you have keys in there that slide the gears back and forth are also probably wore which are not allowing the gears to meash properly. Basically if the keys are wore out, they can not slide the gears all the way into place. I would see without dismantling it if you can look at or get some oil on 10, 11, 13, 16 and work it a little with out it running so your not grinding your gears. Make sure your linkage isnt bent or hanging on you somewheres that does the shifting.


----------

